# Waterfowl Jerky.



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

Hey guys I was wondering when you make jerky does anyone grind it up with pork and then put it in strips in a dehydrator? I was just looking at getting a grinder and dehydrator and was wondering how you all make it. Thanks.


----------



## GKBassplayer (Feb 19, 2008)

just cut into thin strips, marinate and put into dehydrator, no grinding and no pork and id bet you cant tell the difference between that and beef


----------



## tikkat3 (Jun 27, 2006)

alex talk to cotey tomorrow, maybe he can get jon to grind it for you, and we have a pretty good seasonin mix that worked pretty good last year we'll find the brand out for you we should all do it together one day and use our dehydrator


----------



## TheDrake (Apr 20, 2009)

I have always just sliced it up,marinate it,season and then just throw it on the dehydrator.Turns out awesome.
I do have some ground up into sausage and have them add a little beef in with it then.


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

Alright Ty i'll talk to him tomorrow. Ya i just ordered a dehydrator too so we'll have to see. 
TheDrake what do you like better with it just cut up or all grinded up and mixed with beef?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I never add pork to make jerky.The low temps in the dehydrator don't kill any parasites.I always add beef.There is a reason you never see commercial jerky with pork in it.

I normally just slice it 1/4 inch thick.Use whatever recipe you like.I like Hi-Mountain Original.Just follw the directions on the package.


----------



## Jmnhunter (Feb 9, 2009)

i like grinding up the meat for jerky to get a even thickness :beer:


----------



## stewartdco (Sep 25, 2009)

I bought a meat slicer so all the pieces come out the same thickness. Make my own marinade and used a dehydrator. Most people can't tell it's goose.

I've also had a meat processor grind it up and make breakfast sausage and pepper sticks. Kind of pricey but very tasty.


----------



## rowdie (Jan 19, 2005)

what's your marinade recipe?


----------



## stewartdco (Sep 25, 2009)

It's been a while since I've made it because last year I brought everything to a meat processor. I use to experiment with it but it seems to me that I used soy sauce (1/2c), worcestershire (2-3 tbs), Frank's Red Hot Sauce (2-3 tbs), garlic powder, a drop or two of liquid smoke(have to be pretty careful with this), and some crushed red peppers(3-4 tbs). I'm just guessing on the amount of those ingredients. I stirred the whole mixture up during the marinading process a few times.

I always soaked the sliced goose in water for 24 hrs and drained it. Then soaked it in the marinade for at least 24 and put it on the dehydrator. Time in the dehydrator depended on the thickness(I tried to slice them about 1/8" thick) of the slices (7-8 hrs). Becareful not to dry them for too long or it will be crumbly rather than chewy.

I bet you could find some recipes for marinade on the internet. Here's one from Allrecipes.com

Ingredients
1/2 cup soy sauce
1/4 cup Worcestershire sauce
1/2 teaspoon liquid smoke flavoring
1 teaspoon hot pepper sauce (e.g. Tabascoâ„¢), or to taste
1 teaspoon garlic powder
1 teaspoon onion powder
1/2 teaspoon black pepper
1/2 cup brown sugar


----------



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

Every year i stash my goose breasts and make a huge batch at the end of the season and freeze it. I only slice it to 1/4in. thick strips. I've tried the grinding but personally like the slices meat. Anyways.....my favorite box recipe......which you can buy at the sporting goods store it the high mountain "mesquite" marinade/seasoning. Its so simple to use and IMO that kind of goose jerky is even better than deer or beef. Anyways if you look at the box make sure its for waterfowl as that brand makes it for deer/beef and then they have the seperate waterfowl jerky. I also have some really great homemade jeky recipes I've made up....and still a few im working on perfecting. PM me if your interested.


----------

